# Trek Equinox TTX internal cable routing



## pelikan1234 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi-
I am thinking about getting a Trek Equinox TTX- I really felt in love with the design of this bike and also heard good things about its performance. However the only thing I am still concerned about is the internal cable routing. Basically I wonder how to replace the cables. It seems tricky to exchange the rear brake housing and the FD cable. Does anyone have some insights e.g. done this before ? I also wonder if there is some sort of guide pulley for the FD cable to ensure smooth shifting. Any input especially detail pictures are highly appreciated. 
Thanks
David


----------



## moto147 (Feb 22, 2011)

*equinox brake cable routing*

i had to steal this thread because i do not have enough posts to make a new one....

i have a 2005 Trek E11. The rear brake cable internally routes approx 8cm below the top of the seat tube. I cannot see a way that the seat post will not push the brake cable housing down if i insert the seat post further than this point. There is not room for both the seat post and the cable.

Any suggestions?

more info needed?


----------

